# DNS-Vergifter entführen Tippfelher-Domains



## Newsfeed (22 August 2008)

Websense hat von einem erfolgreichen Fall von Cache-Poisoning auf Nameserver des chinesischen ISP Netcom berichtet. Kunden sollten mit Trojanern infiziert werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

